# A teaser vid from THA DUKE BOYS



## 06REDGRIZZ (Mar 6, 2009)

i know its been a while, but here is something. its just a little preview of whats in store in upcoming riding season.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Cant wait


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool editing!


----------



## John Deere (Oct 12, 2009)

Great vid!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome!!! I'ma have to come ride TLane w/ ya'll sometime so I can be in one :rockn:

Tha Duke Boys & MIMB Tearin it up! Speaking of which, ya'll should all come to Rocks labor day weekend!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice Video.....can't wait for more.....


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I liked it. :biggthumpup:


----------



## 06REDGRIZZ (Mar 6, 2009)

we should have another vid after this weekend. were going to be testing the waters at fulton, ms


----------



## TC Powersports (Jan 22, 2010)

Awesomeness!


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Cool video! I'd like to get a decent camera sometime so i can make some vids of my crew.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

You should make trailers for movies, nice video


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

06REDGRIZZ said:


> we should have another vid after this weekend. were going to be testing the waters at fulton, ms


Its been a while since i rode at Fulton. Had fun every time i went though.

Yall going to Barnyard? Click me


----------



## 06REDGRIZZ (Mar 6, 2009)

yes going to barnyard. but there will be no vid cause my brother cant make and he's got the camera. but we'll have fun without him..


----------



## littlebigrancher (Aug 25, 2009)

is the ole trusty foreman irs now or is that just a big sra lft?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Looked straight axle to me in the pic with the wheel broke off.


----------

